# no puedo iniciar automaticamente gdm...

## pepebotella

gente resulta q instale zabayon core 5.2 (ya se q este foro es de yentu) y le monte gdm pero cada vez q enciendo tengo que: root,password,gdm,ya arrranca gdm teclear usuario password para ya entrar  como veran se hace tedioso...digo hace falta algun paquete o configurar algo?

a ver si me tiran cable(uds. son voluntariosos)  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

¿Goro?

Te debe estar faltando iniciar xdm como servicio: /etc/init.d/xdm start, y para que el cambio sea persistente: rc-update add xdm default.

Todo esto, en el hipotético caso de que en sabayon los servicios se llamen igual que en Gentoo, por supuesto. A ver si sirve.

Salud!

----------

## pepebotella

me tira esto:

```
#  /etc/init.d/xdm start

* WARNING: xdm has already been started

# rc-update add xdm default

* rc-update: xdm already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si ya tienes hecho eso y no te funciona, a lo mejo tienes que añadir a /etc/conf.d/xdm lo siguiente:

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> ¿Goro?

 

Probablemente.

Si xdm no inicia debería aparecer algún tipo de error en la consola. Quizás no esté bien configurado como señala esteban_conde

Mod hat on: recuerdo a todo el mundo que abrir montones de cuentas para un mismo usuario es un mal uso de los recursos del foro, y que cualquier usuario que use tal práctica puede ser baneado sin previo aviso. Hay muchas cuentas (no solo Goro y pepebotella) abiertas desde la misma IP, y todas usan el mismo estilo (incorrecto) de escritura, entre otras características comunes. pepebotella, considera esto un aviso formal de un moderador del foro.

----------

## pelelademadera

puede que te falte tambien hacer el eselect opengl set "driver"

dependiendo del driver que uses

```
eselect opengl list
```

 te tira las opciones

```
eselect opengl #
```

 setea el que quieras

----------

## pepebotella

la solucion era muy sencilla:

remover

```
gentoo=nox
```

del archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg

a ver si a alguien le sirve...

----------

## esteban_conde

Esa es la opción que te da el liveCD para no arrancar las Xs cuando dan problemas, lo que no se es como ha ido a parar al grub.conf.

----------

